# Medical appeal



## Whiskeydickjohnson (2 Feb 2022)

So today I learned that I was unfit due to my medical. The sarg that interviewed me told me that most people that go for appeals are successful. I had several “medical issues” that don’t effect me anymore. The med tech did not tell me what medical issue deemed me unfit.

I had adhd, so I took medication (been sober from all my meds for more then a year), which barley did anything. I am able to focus with out it. At the end of 2020 I had a family member pass which mad me pretty sad, with the medication I was talking which made me somewhat sad already (probably due to high school), made me think I had depression, I think I was going through a hormonal change at the time which might of added to it. After taking anti depressives for less then 2 weeks, I stoped taking all medication, I have felt 1000% better since then.

I have some minor tendon tears due to hockey and working out, so I have some minor annoyances in my body such as my hip making noise when I move it a certain way.

I have 2 allergy’s, fermented mud crab, and ibuprofen(Advil). My allergies to mud carb, caused me to have hives, have somewhat disappeared (some minor discomfort in my stomach). I haven’t tested ibuprofen again yet, the reaction caused me to swell up, but I feel like it might have disappeared also cause during the time I was having these reactions took place while I was going thru puberty.

I went through and read all the medical forum my physicians wrote and it said that I had depression, that my adhd disappeared , the allergies havent been diagnosed in 5 years, and for some reason it said I had pain in my hip which I didnt. The only 3 things I might have to change was the me saying I had depression, the allergies , and the hip. But I’ll review everything to make sure. Do you think I have strong case for my appeal?

Edit: I forgot to add that I had asthma as a child but am fine now. I have always wanted to serve my country. I have been running ever since March of 2021 and stoped 3 months ago( started focus on gaining muscle). I have gotten 2.5km in sub 11 mins, ran 10km with in a hour which was my first try at running 10km. I’ve been working hard for this and I don’t want to quit now. I even studied a week in advance for cfat which apparently I did very well.

Edit2: can you also tell me what forms I should be lookin for to email to appeal my medical, thx.


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2022)

For reference to the discussion,









						Search results for query: medical appeal
					






					army.ca


----------



## Whiskeydickjohnson (2 Feb 2022)

mariomike said:


> For reference to the discussion,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of these seem to help me


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2022)

Whiskeydickjohnson said:


> None of these seem to help me



Good luck.


----------



## Emily1804 (17 Feb 2022)

Whiskeydickjohnson said:


> So today I learned that I was unfit due to my medical. The sarg that interviewed me told me that most people that go for appeals are successful. I had several “medical issues” that don’t effect me anymore. The med tech did not tell me what medical issue deemed me unfit.
> 
> I had adhd, so I took medication (been sober from all my meds for more then a year), which barley did anything. I am able to focus with out it. At the end of 2020 I had a family member pass which mad me pretty sad, with the medication I was talking which made me somewhat sad already (probably due to high school), made me think I had depression, I think I was going through a hormonal change at the time which might of added to it. After taking anti depressives for less then 2 weeks, I stoped taking all medication, I have felt 1000% better since then.
> 
> ...


Hey i’m in a similar boat. i was denied due to occasional
headaches and suicidal ideation when i was 12 and am waiting for appeal. Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## sarahsmom (20 May 2022)

I just want to add if you are allergic to Advil, life is going to suck in the military. Every physical injury a soldier gets, the medical
System prescribes ibuprofen. I know this doesn’t help you in your appeal, but I’m curious if it is all NSAIDs or just ibuprofen?


----------

